# [Wet Thumb Forum]-More Choco-Cube...



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

New pics of the Choco-Cube...



















Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

New pics of the Choco-Cube...



















Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic, Xema. Those crypts are looking good in there!

My only change would have been to go with a much darker substrate from the start to better replicate the muddy and clay-like bottoms of the streams and ponds they're found in....but to each his own.









[This message was edited by skylsdale on Sat January 17 2004 at 11:23 AM.]


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

That is a truly gorgeous tank. The design
is beautiful.







Everything works together
very well (crypts, wood, rocks, open sand).

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank for your comments!!!!

Skyslade... I hate dark substrate. Maybe a little dark brown sand.

I need to work so much in this scape. I think that on 2 o 3 week tis look will be better.

Greetings from Spain

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

What about leaf litter? My chocolates loved it when I put it in my tank. They spent the entire day hunting around the leaves, etc. Maybe a few boiled leaves scatter around with some open sand in places?


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Love that one! I'm a dwarf Gouramis fan also especially the Chocolates & Honeys,


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

wow that cube is beautiful! 

and just set up for chocolates, that's so wicked.

i'm waiting for my lfs to get some more in,they are such cute gouramis.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the comments!!!

Skylsdale..

I putted some leaf litter, but you can´t see it beacause of the plants. I use local trees leaves, like Olmus minor, Platanus x Hispanica, and Quercus faginea. It contribute to down the pH range.

Greetings from Sapin

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Very nice, and I think the light coloured substrate works just fine (from a aesthetic standpoint).


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow! chocolate power!







Very Nice!

What's the dimension for this cube tank?


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

60(cm)x50(cm)x55(cm), abuot 150 liters.

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great tank! How many Chocolates do you have in there, how is the aggression with them? Did you have luck breeding them? What crypts are you using?


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank Raul-7!!!

I have 8 chocos, 5 males and 3 females (I am not sure).

I have 2 alfa-males, they are allways figthing with other males and doing color exhibitions.

This year i haven´t any luck breeding, but I am waiting to get up air temperatures (about 26º).

I am using criptocorines wendtii brown, grenn, x wallissi and balanse, and other asitic plants.

You can see other luck breeding in this article. I am thinking actualized this article and translate it to english.

Greetingsfrom Spain

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you mind if I translate it for you?


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

please translate. does it talk about care of chocos?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, it's a very detailed and well written article...! Nice work! But I had some trouble translating, so make your best of understanding..!

Introduction 

Since a great deal before initiating me in the world of the fish, I have interested me for this surprising creature. When alone it was a boy in some atlas of fish, that now not remembrance, I saw a photograph of this small fish. So many colors he had as his form caught my attention strongly, and in agreement my intreset was growing and what enlarged my interest was this animal, after reading on it's behavior and curious system of reproduction. And I went when already I carried some years in this exciting fondness, when I have been able to see them living for the first time, and to have the enormous satisfaction to maintain them in one of my aquariums. 

I think that my successes obtained with this species is due to the time that I have passed planning his habitat. They have been various years in which saw closely the possibility to obtain some copies, but that all final they could not obtain for diverse motives. Until in February of this year, in one of my visits to Malaga, in one of my visit to a store of fish to which always go when I am for there, I could see them. There they were, 5 magnificent fish in good state of health. As it should travel 300 kilometers with them, I decided alone to acquire 3, with the hope that there was all except a couple.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, it's a very detailed and well written article...! Nice work! But I had some trouble translating, so make your best of understanding..!

Introduction 

Since a great deal before entering in the world of the fish, I have had great interest in this surprising creature. When alone I was a boy in an atlas of fish, that now I dont remember, I saw a photograph of this small fish. So many colors he had as his form caught my attention strongly, and in agreement my intreset was growing and what enlarged my interest was this animal, after reading on it's behavior and curious system of reproduction. And I went when already I carried some years in this exciting fondness, when I have been able to see them living for the first time, and to have the enormous satisfaction to maintain them in one of my aquariums. 

I think that my successes obtained with this species is due to the time that I have passed planning his habitat. They have been various years in which saw closely the possibility to obtain some copies, but that all final they could not obtain for diverse motives. Until in February of this year, in one of my visits to Malaga, in one of my visit to a store of fish to which always go when I am for there, I could see them. There they were, 5 magnificent fish in good state of health. As it should travel 300 kilometers with them, I decided alone to acquire 3, with the hope that there was all except a couple.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

in a few days I will have it translated in my web site.

I am hopping a new breeding of then to take best pics. This article was written 2 years ago.

Greetings

Feel the Chocolate Gouramipower


----------

